# M-Edge covers-Does anyone like the space added for the light?



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

I have rheumatoid arthritis, and find many things difficult to hold.  The kindle2 has been wonderful.  It is so much more comfortable than a paperback book and since getting it, I'm reading more than I have in years.  It is not perfect, though, and I'm still putting the kindle down before I'm ready to stop reading.  The big problem is that it is uncomfortable to move my thumb to turn the page.  To me, it feels like the button is too high and/or too close to the edge (depending on how I hold it).  I've seen people on hear complain about the extra space the M-Edge covers add for the light, but does anyone like the extra space?  Since I prefer to hold the kindle in my left hand, I'm thinking that a M-edge cover might take care of the problem I have of the 'Next Page' button feeling too close to the edge.

Also, how well does the M-edge cover fold back?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

just took photos. Let me upload them


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

oh. yeah....I have a k1, but I think added space is about the same as they both use the same m-edge light





























pens for reference


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks!  Just tested it, and two pen widths does feel like it would be the right distance.  When I just hold the kindle in the amazon cover that far out, though, it feels unstable.  Do you feel like you have a good grip on the kindle in the M-edge cover?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I do have a decent grip on it. the saude like material on the inside does help. I also read with my kindle in my left hand and since getting my m-edge last week I've been resting my thumb on the added space left of the kindle when I read. Still I have a k1 and most of its bulk is to the right. The weight distribution may make a difference, because the k2 seems more balanced.


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the photos.  I think I'm going to order one soon.   The distance looks right, and it also looks thicker than the amazon cover, which will help.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

hera said:


> Thanks for the photos. I think I'm going to order one soon.  The distance looks right, and it also looks thicker than the amazon cover, which will help.


I use the M-Edge cover, the extra space makes it easier to hold with the left hand. I'm not sure what it will feel like when i put a light in there...


----------



## kraemru (Mar 12, 2009)

I have the M-Edge with the added space for the light.  I like the extra space to hold, but I don't like that the cover is so big.  M-Edge will be coming out with a smaller version.  They told me I could exchange the one I have for the slimmer one, but I will wait and see what it looks like.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I have both the prodigy and platform Medge covers.  I prefer the platform and you might as well. It's quite comfortable b/c you can prop it up but also b/c of the way it folds back, it is effortless to keep the cover back (hard to explain but if you could hold it you would see what I mean).  Anyway, both have space on the left and even though it makes the cover bigger than it needs to be, I like it because it gives me a place to rest my hand, something to hold onto.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

As of now, it's fine for me to hold and everything, but I would like it better if I had the light. New one won't be out for a while, though.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

kraemru said:


> I have the M-Edge with the added space for the light. I like the extra space to hold, but I don't like that the cover is so big. M-Edge will be coming out with a smaller version. They told me I could exchange the one I have for the slimmer one, but I will wait and see what it looks like.


Will the smaller version also hold light, or no light?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I returned the Prodigy because of the extra space.......for me it was too much. JMO


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

kari said:


> I prefer the platform and you might as well. It's quite comfortable b/c you can prop it up but also b/c of the way it folds back, it is effortless to keep the cover back (hard to explain but if you could hold it you would see what I mean). Anyway, both have space on the left and even though it makes the cover bigger than it needs to be, I like it because it gives me a place to rest my hand, something to hold onto.


I have to agree. I like to rest my hand on the cover, not the Kindle. The extra space it very sturdy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

I had an M-Edge for my K1 (replaced it with an Oberon which I adore) and loved the ledge. It provided a nice place to rest my fingers and the suede lining was awesome. I loved the light at first but after awhile it just seemed too dim. I have a Mighty Bright now and the difference is amazing!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I love my platform m-edge!  I can hold it by the front and back cover together or by just the back cover with the Kindle.  My favorite way to hold it is to just tuck my hand in between the front and back of the cover with the tab tucked in so that the they stay together.  AND when you need both hands free, the platform does a great job of propping the kindle up.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

ogie287 (est. 1838) said:


> I love my platform m-edge! I can hold it by the front and back cover together or by just the back cover with the Kindle. My favorite way to hold it is to just tuck my hand in between the front and back of the cover with the tab tucked in so that the they stay together. AND when you need both hands free, the platform does a great job of propping the kindle up.


Yep, same here. I love tucking the tab in -- nothing to hold back.

Someone asked about the light and the one I use is the Mighty Bright. I think the new M-edge cover that is rumored to be coming in April will not have room for their light.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

ogie287 (est. 1838) said:


> I love my platform m-edge! My favorite way to hold it is to just tuck my hand in between the front and back of the cover with the tab tucked in so that the they stay together. AND when you need both hands free, the platform does a great job of propping the kindle up.


Same thing here. I got an Oberon last week, but I like the way the Platform fits in my left hand better. Plus I can prop it when I don't want to hold it. I have a Mighty Brite light that I can position where I want.


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  This really is a very helpful board. 

I'm definitely going to get a M-Edge cover.  I had mostly been considering the Prodigy cover, but the Platform sounds like exactly what I need.  Now I just need to settle on a color....


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I hope it works out for you!  Let us know!


----------



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a Mighty Bright and the space works great for clipping it on there, plus I like holding it there with my left hand. So no complaints about the space.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I had an M-Edge for my K1 (replaced it with an Oberon which I adore) and loved the ledge. It provided a nice place to rest my fingers and the suede lining was awesome. I loved the light at first but after awhile it just seemed too dim. I have a Mighty Bright now and the difference is amazing!


M-Edge are coming out with a new, redesigned light. maybe it will be brighter...


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I like the space added for the light.  It looks a little awkward when viewed when the cover is closed, but when I am reading it with the cover folded back, there is just a great space on the left of Tyrella, and another great space on the right of Tyrella, that I can happily and comfortably hold onto her with minimum effort, with my left hand, my right hand, both hands, or no hands..... or by gently resting her on my thigh, or onto my LazyBoy armrest, while I relax and read.  Or onto my tummy or chest, with, as our cats define my anatomy, they share their kitty mattress and pillows.  If I am in bed, that is totally most comfortable. Then if I need the light, it's right there, and is very handy.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> oh. yeah....I have a k1, but I think added space is about the same as they both use the same m-edge light
> 
> ...pics removed...


I think I've heard that the 'ledge' on the left of the M-edge Kindle 2 cover is wider than the K1 cover as pictured here:








I'm wondering, if you don't use the light, can the spine be manipulated to fold closer to the left side of the Kindle as the K1 cover did? I'm talking about the K2 cover here. In the picture it looks like the front cover falls short of the right side of the back cover when folded back. I'd like it to fall in line with the back cover so that I could use the tab to keep it together as I did with my K1 M-edge.

Hope I've made my question clear. I hope that some of you who actually have the K2 Executive cover can answer this. I'd really like to get a M-edge for the K2 and I like a little ledge. but if it is as wide as pictured, it would bother me.


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

I've had the m-edge platform cover for a couple of months now, and it is exactly what I needed.    The extra space for the light does allow me to hold the kindle without accidentally pressing the left "Next Page" button, and without having to move my thumb at an uncomfortable angle to turn the page.

I haven't tried it with the light yet (I waited until the light came out to order the cover, and then changed my mind and decided to try out the cover before ordering the light), but I think it will work just as well with the light when I finally get around to ordering it.  I don't like the pen holder at the top because all of my pens are too thick to fit through it, but it is not in the way and I don't see why I would need to carry a pen with my kindle anyway, so that's not an issue.

The platform cover is great, and I'm able to read my Kindle longer now!


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I have the M-Edge Platform cover too and love it. I do have the Eluminator light and it is very convenient, although I usually don't need a light unless I am traveling.

I agree about the pen holder -- in fact I cut mine off this morning as it was unnecessary for me and was distracting to see, since it stood out so much against the gray interior.

For long periods of reading the Platform is the best because it makes reading so comfortable.


----------

